# DS #2624: Spore Creatures (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3604^^


----------



## Noitora (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool! I'm gonna give this a try


----------



## Prime (Sep 3, 2008)

Screenies


Spoiler



















yeah....I'm sticking with the PC version.


----------



## pasc (Sep 3, 2008)

ha ! I was right !


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 3, 2008)

Finally! Something good to play on my DS


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 3, 2008)

Wo, a cool game, Strata8 is gonna be happy


----------



## noONE (Sep 3, 2008)

downloading.. 10 sec to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is it really 1024mbit?.. my ROM is at 32MB


----------



## Hit (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know why they want to make spore as big as The Sims
Because I hate it it's no fun it looks stupid and it just sucks
Maybe fun if you are 2 years old MAYBE


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

Filename is: xms-spce

Seems like a very decent game, more like an adventure/RPG than a god/simulation game.  You don't make you're own creature from scratch but you do evolve it yourself by doing various missions like communicating with others.

Battle is done by scratching and tapping the enemy.  One of those games that you'll need to play more of to get a good enough impression of it though.



			
				Hit said:
			
		

> I don't know why they want to make spore as big as The Sims
> Because I hate it it's no fun it looks stupid and it just sucks
> Maybe fun if you are 2 years old MAYBE


Its very different to the PC game but the DS version is aimed at under 13's still doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes..... I'll pass. PC version for me. KTHX


----------



## Minox (Sep 3, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Yes..... I'll pass.


So will I...


----------



## garet12 (Sep 3, 2008)

may be not so good as the pc game will be but i'll give it a try anyway


----------



## Whizz (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't say I like the "kiddy" direction they took with this one. I'll stick to the PC version.


----------



## noONE (Sep 3, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> I don't know why they want to make spore as big as The Sims
> Because I hate it it's no fun it looks stupid and it just sucks
> Maybe fun if you are 2 years old MAYBE




So.. you've played Spore already..?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 3, 2008)

Icon:


----------



## Trulen (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll take a break from all the blood in games and give this nice, pleasant, creation-thingy a whack.  

Pretty much 'cause my PC sucks :


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 3, 2008)

Trulen said:
			
		

> Pretty much 'cause my PC sucks :


----------



## flamesmaster (Sep 3, 2008)

Gonna try this!


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 3, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> downloading.. 10 sec to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds like a bad dump or someone writing nonsense on the release post.

256mbit=32MB
1024mbit=128MB
could be someone's 1st dump with an EZ-flash 3 in 1, and he forgot that only 32MB is dumped at a time and that a 128MB rom requires 4 dumps of 32MB(which is written into 1 128MB file)


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> noONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is 32mb, works perfectly.


----------



## Trulen (Sep 3, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Trulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Pretty much 'cause my PC sucks :


----------



## Whizz (Sep 3, 2008)

If only the PC version would download as fast as the DS version...


----------



## flamesmaster (Sep 3, 2008)

This game is quite fun, a little childish though...


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 3, 2008)

First EA game i've wanted to try in a long,long time.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 3, 2008)

Just put it on my CycloDS, I'll give it a try this night.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

I went back to it and I dunno if I can be arsed with it now.  Think I've played an hour of it so far, and got the RPG/Adventure fatigue.


----------



## Dominator (Sep 3, 2008)

MY god it is freaking awesome, you play it like on pc from the begining to a full grow up creature,

RTS style like on pc stylus=mouse, yuor creature go whre you click

MY GOD it is goooooood


----------



## Teun (Sep 3, 2008)

PC game is awesome, already bought it, and gonna buy this one too.


----------



## Artheido (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm... It seems to freeze when the Taptups (or whatever they're called) open the cave for me. I'm using R4 v1.18


----------



## noONE (Sep 3, 2008)

Quite fun game.. played it for about 1h so far, just connected to the Wi-Fi trading thingy,
saw that someone already tried to create Pedobear ;P good for the limited "reality" the DS version offers.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 3, 2008)

hell, this looks like an awesome game!
definitely going to buy it!


----------



## rest0re (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone created Penus creature from Venus yet ?


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank God it uses the touch screen, or I would be screwed.


----------



## Purdie (Sep 3, 2008)

Teun said:
			
		

> PC game is awesome, already bought it, and gonna buy this one too.


The release for the Netherlands is already out, just like Australia?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell yeah! Can't wait to tinker with it. Thing I don't get, though, is why people would dis this game before playing it, saying, "the PC version is awesome, but the DS version will suck." With that logic, why play DS games at all, if PC games are available? The DS does what it does, and the PC (and consoles) does what it does. If a game is a fun, it's fun. And Spore Creatures looks fun. To expect the same experience from this game as Spore PC is just silly.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 3, 2008)

gonna keep it as backup, u may never know when i get time off to play a game of this sort or i surrender ds lite to one of my nieces and pick up the rumored DS two touchscreens -DSTT


----------



## thr33face (Sep 3, 2008)

Now this is interesting,

The game asks me to type in my name.
So i type in "Jesse".
and it shows up as "Je**e"

this is strange.


----------



## OuTee (Sep 3, 2008)

Its really fun game! :]


----------



## Social0 (Sep 3, 2008)

After playing the pc version for a few hours and liking it I tried the DS version and got bored after a few minutes. It's all very confusing


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 3, 2008)

thr33face said:
			
		

> Now this is interesting,
> 
> The game asks me to type in my name.
> So i type in "Jesse".
> ...


hm, strict swear filter. *looks at history book, german history*


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok got back into this, spent like another hour just doing stuff.

Nothing amazing but its a solid game thats for sure and better than most releases.


----------



## Kamakazie (Sep 3, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> Hit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The game's been out since yesterday.


----------



## Whizz (Sep 3, 2008)

Kamakazie said:
			
		

> noONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Creature Creator has been out for months


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 3, 2008)

good one but pc is much better ofc.. cuz it have all of the stages...

the ds is good if you arent in your home and have nothing to do


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Kamakazie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PC version has been leaked for a couple of days too.  I have it but waiting to repair my good PC.

Can't wait though.

*rocks back and forth*


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 3, 2008)

A game that I care less about based off a game that I don't even care about. Should have made a Sims home designer and decorator, at least that would have marginally been more entertaining.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have it already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have seen only the two first phases and it's fun, but I don't think it will be a big hit like The Sims.. I think it's too complicated to the public used to The Sims, each phase is very unique, like a totally different game.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 3, 2008)

Will definately try this when I clear some of my backlog, looks kinda cool.


----------



## noONE (Sep 3, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Kamakazie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah.. i knew that, i guess i missunderstood this part; "Because I hate it it's no fun it looks stupid and it just sucks" i picked it up as "it looks stupid and boring -pass"

well, everyone can't like everything.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 3, 2008)

I never played Spore before and I think this DS version is very fun. I love to play around and make my own unique creature. Allthough I found the "tutorial" very kiddie style and I felt like I was 10 years old. But the game seems very fun indeed!


----------



## Lametta (Sep 3, 2008)

Eek, it's hard to manage a good looking creature! Dunno why my monster has 4 eyes and 2 pairs of arms, if you care only of the power it becomes too hard to control


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 4, 2008)

Judging by screenies and other people's comments, you don't get to start out as a microorganism huh?


----------



## The Mole (Sep 4, 2008)

Can you only attack by slashing? I cant seam to find any other way to cause damage, which is a great shame as you have to be close to the enemy leaving yourself open to damage at the same time.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 4, 2008)

I played this knowing it wouldn't be anything like the PC version, and wasn't expecting such. To my surprise, it was actually very fun. While the Creature Editor is nowhere near as powerful as the PC one, it's still fun to fiddle around with your creature, and there are MANY parts you can use. The story is pretty humorous too. And asides from following the main mission objectives, there's also a lot to do on the side and badges to unlock and etc. There's just so much to do. The only thing I dislike about it, is that the combat is a bit too simple. It might get better when I find more Bio-Force though. Can't wait to try Wi-fi and get some of my friend's creatures into the game.



			
				_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Judging by screenies and other people's comments, you don't get to start out as a microorganism huh?


Nope, the game starts off with an UFO invasion. You immediately hatch from your egg and attempt to escape. Your very first form is a larva-like creature called an Oogie and from what I've seen the entire game takes place more or less on land.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 4, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Judging by screenies and other people's comments, you don't get to start out as a microorganism huh?



Nah, it's much more simplified, and it's also a bit weird because your creature talks (in text form) right off the bat. It's got a very light-hearted feel, but it's still a pretty cool game so far. A little quirky in terms of how the game walks you through the basics, but a quick once over of the tutorials helps quite a bit. 

Personally, I like it, but it doesn't quite offer the level of freedom I was expecting. Now, of course, I knew it was going to be a very different game from Spore PC, but I wasn't expecting something quite as linear as what seems to be here. Still, they've implemented some really fun ideas, albeit ideas that have been done before, but stuff like the EBA-inspired dance segments are good fun, and they're short so you appreciate doing them each time. The combat seems a bit brutal to start out with and it's easy for your creature to get poned quickly. 

Still...it's fun. I'll definitely be giving it the full once through, but it's too bad this and Viva Pinata are out at the same time. Too much mental competition for me. They're both games I've really been looking forward to, so far as the DS is concerned.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 4, 2008)

aww i really like it :]
its really cute and gives you the freedom to roam (with goals in mind) and to create youre own creature. yays


----------



## concealed identi (Sep 4, 2008)

So I feel like an idiot, but can anybody run by me how combat works?


I'm at the part near the beginning where you get the "heal" power and have to rescue those little red guys. I go to the guy I have to fight, it says in my creature creator that I have attack power, but my creature WON'T ATTACK. I've tried clicking, swiping, whatever, he just sits there and gets his ass kicked. Are there certain parts that you can't attack with? What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 4, 2008)

its like slashing across the enemy with your stylus i think
well, at least thats what i do and it works


----------



## concealed identi (Sep 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> its like slashing across the enemy with your stylus i think
> well, at least thats what i do and it works




ah cool, that's working for me...i don't know why it wasn't doing it before...i guess because it takes a second to register so you have to continuously do it


thanks!


----------



## fenthwick (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm kinda disapointed but maybe because I got the impression that the game would be a little different. But it's a good time killer so why bother whining


----------



## cubin' (Sep 4, 2008)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> A game that I care less about based off a game that I don't even care about. Should have made a Sims home designer and decorator, at least that would have marginally been more entertaining.




Your opinion is grotesque


----------



## Helldiver (Sep 4, 2008)

I find a pity that the DS game  of Spore is only 32MB compare to the 128MB of Viva Pinata. (Not a fan of Viva Pinata but again it could be fun to play on the DS)

Would have been a lot "bigger" game if they used some more data? No!?

PS: Am saying that because the different trailer I saw on the net make it look like a paper mario version (2 dimension)


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 4, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> SaltyDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is grotesque on disliking a mediocre game ( because game mechanics are stolen left and right kept together with glue ) riddled with DRM drama ( and should burn in hell for this ) that is not very entertaining? As often: good idea... bad execution.


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 4, 2008)

It freezes randomly when playing, and i get this error : "The DS Card has been removed. Please power Off the DS and reinsert the DS card.", while i haven't removed my R4. I'm using firmware 1.18. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I have to admit, the more I play it, the more lukewarm I'm feeling about it. I love the friend-making rituals and they work great on DS, but some of the other things, such as throwing, aren't implemented or explained well. Combat is pretty "meh," and the game as a whole kind of reminds me of Jade Empire in how linear of an RPG it is, and let's face it, this is pretty much an RPG. Additionally, you can only do well in certain goals if you have the right parts, but aside from giving you info about a body part's attack, defense strength, etc., it doesn't tell you about any other attributes a part possesses. For a game built around the whole idea of switching out body parts in order to progress through the game successfully, that's a pretty important omission.

Still...it has a quality; there are ideas here that are really cool, and I'm hard-pressed to give up on the game. But it's also hard not to be a bit disappointed.


----------



## Batman55 (Sep 4, 2008)

It's fun, but I wish it looked more like the PC version. I hate the cheap 2D cutout look of it, but I guess that's what makes it unique.


----------



## concealed identi (Sep 4, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I have to admit, the more I play it, the more lukewarm I'm feeling about it. I love the friend-making rituals and they work great on DS, but some of the other things, such as throwing, aren't implemented or explained well. Combat is pretty "meh," and the game as a whole kind of reminds me of Jade Empire in how linear of an RPG it is, and let's face it, this is pretty much an RPG. Additionally, you can only do well in certain goals if you have the right parts, but aside from giving you info about a body part's attack, defense strength, etc., it doesn't tell you about any other attributes a part possesses. For a game built around the whole idea of switching out body parts in order to progress through the game successfully, that's a pretty important omission.
> 
> Still...it has a quality; there are ideas here that are really cool, and I'm hard-pressed to give up on the game. But it's also hard not to be a bit disappointed.




How far are you into it? I've played for a couple of hours at most, just finished the "bullies" part, and I'm not sure if the game is really worth my time or not. I guess I'll keep playing for now, but I haven't decided if I like it or not yet.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 4, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> How far are you into it? I've played for a couple of hours at most, just finished the "bullies" part, and I'm not sure if the game is really worth my time or not. I guess I'll keep playing for now, but I haven't decided if I like it or not yet.



I think I'm at around the same area. I'm in the Noodlin region, and I've defeated the Bully and befriended all the Bushleys. It was when I had to do the rock-throwing goal that I decided to put it down for a while and try Viva Pinata. Now, I do intend on coming back to Spore Creatures, but if I can't discover ways to properly perform the challenges the game throws at me, I won't waste any more time with it, either.


----------



## jagviper (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone get it working on the M3 Lite/Perfect?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 4, 2008)

Viva Pinata is better xD
no spore on PC is better than DS.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 4, 2008)

lol i like making friends and then killing them lol :3


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lol i like making friends and then killing them lol :3



Sig'd.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 4, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.- that can totally be taken out of context


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I keep flip flopping on this game. I went back again because I wanted to see if I could figure out how to properly throw things, and sure enough, I did. Thing is, the game doesn't explain simple commands like that, and unfortunately, you can get temporarily stumped on that stuff. 

Same thing with the digging. First I tried using the burrow command -- no go. Then I tried just holding my stylus over a hole, since my creature's hands would start moving when I did so, but it still wasn't doing the trick. Eventually, I figured out to motion up and down over the hole. But you really shouldn't have to struggle with simple stuff like that. I understand the Spore experience is so much about discovery, but it's also a video game. Save the "figuring out stuff" part for hidden goodies or puzzle elements, not the basics.

That said, after I finally figured those things out, I was having a lot more fun. I might actually finish this thing.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 4, 2008)

I wonder how fast it will take for me to get bored of this. It's PC counterpart took 2 hours to get me bored.


----------



## newfire01 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am really enjoying this game. I had no interest in this game until i found out that my laptop can not run the PC version. I was pretty surprised at how fun this game actually is.
The one problem I have is that I can not connect to WFC correctly, I keep getting errors when it is checking for profanity or whatever. I know this is the Euro version, but I dont think that can be the problem. Also, it is not because I have any profanity anywhere, I only have the default name for my creature. Anyhelp? Ohyea, I have an M3 ds simply latest firmware


----------



## cubin' (Sep 5, 2008)

Spore isn't for everyone but I'm sure everyone can at least appreciated what they accomplished with the pc version.


----------



## concealed identi (Sep 5, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I keep flip flopping on this game. I went back again because I wanted to see if I could figure out how to properly throw things, and sure enough, I did. Thing is, the game doesn't explain simple commands like that, and unfortunately, you can get temporarily stumped on that stuff.
> 
> Same thing with the digging. First I tried using the burrow command -- no go. Then I tried just holding my stylus over a hole, since my creature's hands would start moving when I did so, but it still wasn't doing the trick. Eventually, I figured out to motion up and down over the hole. But you really shouldn't have to struggle with simple stuff like that. I understand the Spore experience is so much about discovery, but it's also a video game. Save the "figuring out stuff" part for hidden goodies or puzzle elements, not the basics.
> 
> That said, after I finally figured those things out, I was having a lot more fun. I might actually finish this thing.




What do you get for completing those extra challenges? I didn't win the race because I didn't have legs that were fast enough, and the throwing mechanic didn't work out so well for me (I kept missing trees and restarting the challenge took way too long), so I just skipped them


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey, I didn't read all the replies.

So, uh.... is this game good? I like children-friendly graphics, I'm going to try it now


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 5, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> What do you get for completing those extra challenges? I didn't win the race because I didn't have legs that were fast enough, and the throwing mechanic didn't work out so well for me (I kept missing trees and restarting the challenge took way too long), so I just skipped them



Well, most of the rewards in the game will be body parts, but sometimes you'll get a brain power-up, which levels up your intelligence (I wish I could find a few of those in real life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

I forget which legs I used, otherwise I'd tell you, but yeah, they should have labeled certain things. Figuring out which body parts to use for certain goals is not fun, it's just frustrating. It's not a puzzle, so experimenting with body parts just to do basic stuff is tedious. 

As for the throwing, just draw a line from the item you're holding to the area you want to hit. It took me a bit to figure that one out too, since the game, again, doesn't explain this very basic mechanic (at first I just kept tapping whatever item I wanted to throw). 

And these things are the only areas where the game really falls short for me. All though it wasn't exactly what I was expecting, I'm still enjoying most other elements of the game. I just wish they had given a little more thought to the "little things."


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 5, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Spore isn't for everyone but I'm sure everyone can at least appreciated what they accomplished with the pc version.


I don't want to be rude but what exactly did they "accomplish" with the PC version besides the biggest legal-customer-fuckup DRM drama in history?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 5, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later on you can also get Planet badges from the sidequests, if you want to collect them. The throwing mechanics really weren't too hard for me to figure out. The thing is, the game does things in a really bizarre way. It has a tendency to introduce new elements, then doesn't explain them until maybe 2-3 areas AFTER it has been introduced.

Anyways, I have just beat it! Now to collect everything I missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and beat the final boss the OTHER way.


----------



## Flameburst (Sep 6, 2008)

I got confused with attacking at first, but there's a tutorial that u can view after pressing start in the game. Love the graphics though and its interesting.


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 6, 2008)

I will definitively buy this one for my kids against the pc version

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spore_game#Di...ghts_management and http://consumerist.com/tag/mass-effect-DRM...thats-it-period

One guy was having OS troubles and had to reinstall his os, change a vid card, and there went his three, and now EA tells him to buy another copy.

DRM are not allowed  on all my computers ;-)


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 6, 2008)

Just about to play this now.. It will be hard for a game like this to compete against Viva Pinata in my opinion...


----------



## cubin' (Sep 6, 2008)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> cubin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nvm dragonlord. go back to the cave wence you came! it's obviously not a game for you, i understand you enjoy pages full of stats.

hrm i've bought the game and didn't notice any DRM? apart from the usual.


----------



## staticfritz (Sep 6, 2008)

Spore: Creatures - a really good game; almost Great, but hindered by basic mistakes

I've just finished the main campaign, and I must say this game could have been a real gem.  It's close, but feels a tad undercooked and the fact that it's almost great is kind of irritating.  

I didn't play the PC version, nor plan to, so this was my only insight into Spore.  Making your own character is super cool, and the paper mario perspective isn't as annoying as you might think.  The goals on each level are set up in a very Spyro (circa original PSX) with 3-D levels and various goals that you can tackle.  Some goals are optional, which is nice, while others can be done out of order.

Collecting parts and planet tokens is fun, and assembling my character, ala Drawn to Life, is a great DS specific mechanic.  But sometimes part collecting seemed random.  I didn't always know why I had been awarded something, or how to get those elusive last parts or tokens on a given island.  

After replaying the first world a second time, I had found 111 of 122 (?!?) parts and 9 out of ten world tokens.  But as the level is broken into episodes, you have to play all six episodes in order, complete every goal again, and hope you don't move to the next episode having missed a piece.  Some parts can only be found by killing/loving certain creatures, but you never know which missing pieces come from where, so you're just killing/loving everything you see, hoping for some love in return.

Returning to collect said parts and unlockable bonuses would have been more fun if the replay mode had been set up so I could freeplay previously completed lands just to get the parts I needed, and not have to replay each world from scratch.

A lot of bitching, I know, but if you're hard core, collect-em-all, this is an almost busted prospect, as even a bunch of locked features don't give hints as to how they can be unlocked, even after finishing the game.  That aside, the game is really amusing, and a throw back to the original Spyro days I miss so much.  Still waiting for that one to show up on the DS in its original PSX form.


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 6, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Dragonlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two posts above did already answer your question. I'm not saying this because I'm "living in a cave" ( I dare to say that I know more about game mechanics, game design, DRM situation in todays game developement and so forth than you ) but because it is a real issue which has been also criticized a lot. Besides this I'm just "objective" so my question still stands: What does Spore bring new to the table which is not copy-n-paste with glue in between?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 7, 2008)

I meant that since you're a dragon you live in a cave..not that you acually 'live in a cave' so to speak. 


What does Spore bring new to the table which is not copy-n-paste with glue in between? 

Absolutely nothing. The glue is what makes it grand. Have you played through all of it? the scale is amazing. 

the creature creator is a feat in itself...what other games let any idiot make whatever they want then animates it flawlessly on-the-fly..surely you can appreciate that.


----------



## zloty (Sep 8, 2008)

I am liking this game, but I am in Region: Zager, and I only have one goal left which is to

'Return Skuzzalope Sporeling to Nest'

And I've found the Skuzzalope but *where the frigging hell* do I take him! If I take him to my main nest, nothing happens, same with the 2 other conquered nests, and there is no where else to take him on the small island.

According to the only faq on gamefaqs, I'll:

"...easily find the sporeling, which you should take back to the proper place, before pressing the egg that comes out of his head."

Which I'm sure you'll all agree makes *no sense whatsoever.*
Anyone got the answer?


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 8, 2008)

look at your top screen (the map)... it'll have icons on where you should be heading... haven't made it that far into the game yet, but I did notice that... gotta show some love to the top screen!


----------



## zloty (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah i did, it shows the red circle where the sporeling thing is, but once I pick him up, it doesn't tell me where to go  
someone please help it is driving me insane


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 9, 2008)

did you make the sporeling hatch?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 9, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> look at your top screen (the map)... it'll have icons on where you should be heading... haven't made it that far into the game yet, but I did notice that... gotta show some love to the top screen!


To hatch a Sporeling you carry it to it's proper nest(Since it's a Skuzzalope Sporeling you take it to a Skuzzalope Nest.) You then *Throw* it into it's nest. It will stay there and an egg icon will appear over it's head. Click on the egg and it will crawl to an empty hatching slot and be born in the same way you do. Make sure the Skuzzalope Nest is either Conquered or Befriended.


----------



## zloty (Sep 10, 2008)

absolutely brilliant, how I couldn't work that out i have no idea, I guess I'm past my golden age of gaming LOL


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 10, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> I meant that since you're a dragon you live in a cave..not that you acually 'live in a cave' so to speak.
> Oh... okay... incorrect either though ( mostly forest dwellers
> 
> 
> ...


It's in fact not "that" difficult. It just requires a proper rig setup and allowing multiple meshes to be attached to the same rig ( blender does it, my engine can do it, many other engines can do it ). The key is just that in your conventional games you do not need that much of customization. So having this doesn't really qualify as a feature after all. That's now spoken from a technical point of view.


----------



## xyz1 (Sep 12, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I think I'm at around the same area. I'm in the Noodlin region, and I've defeated the Bully and befriended all the Bushleys. It was when I had to do the rock-throwing goal that I decided to put it down for a while and try Viva Pinata. Now, I do intend on coming back to Spore Creatures, but if I can't discover ways to properly perform the challenges the game throws at me, I won't waste any more time with it, either.



Yo irpacynot!  I've just got there too but I'm having a real hard time befriending the Bushleys.  Could you please tell me how you did that.

TIA


----------



## man8888 (Dec 16, 2008)

thank you it's like me a great game


----------

